# Fallon portrait - progress!!!!



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my ...did i say this girl is incredible!!! she is coming to life before my eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Stunning!! I am so jelous, I wish I had time for my doggie portraits I miss it so much! Is she using oil pastels?


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Incredible!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It's beautiful... and this is still in progress?? Can't wait to see the finished product!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Stunning!! I am so jelous, I wish I had time for my doggie portraits I miss it so much! Is she using oil pastels?


I DON'T know!! what ever she is using it's working!!!!!:wiggle::appl::banana:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's amazing!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Looks really stunning - you must be excited!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I cannot even describe the emotions I am feeling seeing this evolve ...bless this young girl and her talent ... it is like she is bringing my girl home to me ...perhaps when it is complete I shall feel some peace ....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a gorgeous portrait..... fallon was so beautiful


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is fantastic work. A fitting tribute to Fallon.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW!!!! Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great - I bet you Father is watching and happy he had something to do with it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Crap. Now I have to spend more money. I am pretty sure that I cannot live without having her do a piece for us. Dave the Pointer...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*I should add...*

The Fallon piece is P E R F E C T, Heather. I love it.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

OMG! absolutely beautiful!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet Katie said:


> Great - I bet you Father is watching and happy he had something to do with it!


I can honestly say my dad would be in awe...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Truly beautiful...


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

That is amazing. The eyes especially. I am sure you will treasure it


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

wow....... beautiful!!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

There is really only one word for that... beautiful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a stunning portrait of Fallon. The girl painting it is very talented.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> I cannot even describe the emotions I am feeling seeing this evolve ...bless this young girl and her talent ... it is like she is bringing my girl home to me ...perhaps when it is complete I shall feel some peace ....


It gives me chills, she's very talented.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's an amazing pictures of Fallon, great work

















*Jack and Rusty*​ 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, Heather!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

She has truly captured Fallon's beauty!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That is definetely a GREAT portrait!! She is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful work of art of a beautiful subject. She's a very talented girl no doubt about it.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

the headstudy part is finished!!!! here is the completed photo...I can't wait to see her and her babies come to life...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Whoa!.Stunning portrait of a stunning dog!!!.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh wow...so it's a picture of her and her puppies she's had in the past?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

oh WOW! that is absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Oh wow...so it's a picture of her and her puppies she's had in the past?


yes its a combination portrait...her headstudy then her with her 1st litter of pups taken in 2006...I wanted to portray this as she gave her life for her babies....here is another shot of the portraits progress ...the photo is a bit dark, why Alicia sent the one above lightened a bit


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is coming out beautiful... I feel as if I can see every piece of Fallon's fur!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is amazing!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

it's coming along beautifully! have you decided where you will hang it yet?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't wait to see the results!! It's a very very nice painting.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a breath-taking treasure. Heather, I feel this young artist was put in your life at just this time as a great gift. What a blessing. I think both Fallon & your Dad are smiling on you !

Betty


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> it's coming along beautifully! have you decided where you will hang it yet?


yes i have, right in the hub of the kitchen/ dining area, visible to all that come into our home...to the right in our great room is where puppies are raised for their 1st 3 weeks...that wall is just perfect and this cute print shall find another place to live!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> What a breath-taking treasure. Heather, I feel this young artist was put in your life at just this time as a great gift. What a blessing. I think both Fallon & your Dad are smiling on you !
> 
> Betty


I could not agree with you more! the original photo i sent to Alicia is nice, but this girl has totally captured all that Fallon was...it is like there is something stronger at work here and it is coming out through this piece...I will truly feel Fallon is "home" when the portrait is hung


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! That is really beautiful!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

just stunning!!!!!!! She has captured that beautiful Fallon smile perfectly!!!! I can't wait to see it all completed.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

more progress on Fallon and her babies.......the lil wanderer is so cute! I thought I would edit to state that in the puppy part of the portrait Fallon had delivered 5 of her 9 puppies ...this was her litter in October of 2006 ...she was an awesome strong girl and probably the best mom I have had ...yes I am including Adi in that statement!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... how amazing it looks!!!! I love how dark she looks with her babies... a nice contrast to the head portrait.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh my gosh... how amazing it looks!!!! I love how dark she looks with her babies... a nice contrast to the head portrait.


now remember..this is a work in progress so she may add some shading to Fallon's coat and the puppies before its all complete...Alicia stated tonight it may just be a couple days to completion!!!!!!!!:hyper:


----------

